

Are Private High Schools Better Academically Than Public High Schools? - Goladus
http://www.cep-dc.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=document.showDocumentByID&nodeID=1&DocumentID=226
There's a PDF summary at the link.  The gist is that students at private high schools probably would have done equally well had they gone to a public high school.<p>Two exceptions are noted:  Private High Schools appear to have an effect on SAT scores.  Also Catholic Schools run by a Holy Order (such as Jesuit) actually did show some benefits.
======
MobileDigit
If only public schools spent as little per pupil as private schools!

~~~
gscott
I went to a private grammer school, they couldn't afford a xerox machine but
what I think what worked about the school is that they did more teaching and
were very attuned to how each person is doing.

